# Is Photoshop Worth $649.95?



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the software isn't awesome and really good blah blah. I consider Photoshop among the best. However, is Adobe Photoshop CS3 worth its price tag?? What do you guys think?


----------



## panchoman (Feb 4, 2008)

is it cs3 or cs3e?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

panchoman said:


> is it cs3 or cs3e?



Updated the post, CS3.


----------



## Ripper3 (Feb 4, 2008)

If you're using it professionally, then you've got to think more realistically... what is the thing you're making with it really worth? If it's worth less than Photoshop, you should use a cheaper alternative (unless you can make a higher amount than what you paid for Photoshop).
Although, of course, people that use it for purposes of releasing free material and prefer it to cheaper/free alternatives, well, if you have the money, you buy it.

Me personally, I prefer The GIMP, since I use it just for simpler things, like a touch-up here or there, and not much more.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

Ripper3 said:


> If you're using it professionally, then you've got to think more realistically... what is the thing you're making with it really worth? If it's worth less than Photoshop, you should use a cheaper alternative (unless you can make a higher amount than what you paid for Photoshop).
> Although, of course, people that use it for purposes of releasing free material and prefer it to cheaper/free alternatives, well, if you have the money, you buy it.
> 
> Me personally, I prefer The GIMP, since I use it just for simpler things, like a touch-up here or there, and not much more.



I really like Photoshop and I consider myself pretty good at using it. I just use it for recreational purposes making sigs and avatars and websites. However, I just can't ever convince myself it's worth its value. I mean I have the money, and all i have to do is click buy...But think of all the other computer related things you could do with that money lol...


----------



## panchoman (Feb 4, 2008)

what are you upgrading from?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2008)

i have CS3 extended and i sure as hell didnt spend $600+ on it


----------



## panchoman (Feb 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i have CS3 extended and i sure as hell didnt spend $600+ on it



lol cda.. *cough**cough*


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

panchoman said:


> what are you upgrading from?



The free version, and I don't mean trial. I'm just the type of person who believes in trying it and then I like it buy it.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 4, 2008)

well so if you've got cs3 already and you think its worth the money, go grab it lol..


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

panchoman said:


> well so if you've got cs3 already and you think its worth the money, go grab it lol..



I think it's a good program, I just don't know if it's worth the price tag...I just wanted to see what everyone else thought. I mean hell, I could buy a graphics card with the money lol.


----------



## Water Drop (Feb 4, 2008)

If your a professional, you should buy the program.  If your just screwing around with it, then it's not worth the money.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 4, 2008)

+1

Plus, if your a professional, you can write it off come tax time.

Otherwise, just use GIMP...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2008)

or paint shop pro its what $60?


----------



## Snipe343 (Feb 5, 2008)

its not worth that much, i suggest alternative ways of getting it


----------



## Triprift (Feb 5, 2008)

I voted no as you got paintshop pro wich is cheap as chips and you have free options like paint.net and the gimp. Sure photoshop is overall better and has more prestige but they are good alternatives.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 5, 2008)

No, because theres a little program that simulates buying it...if you get my drift 



cdawall said:


> i have CS3 extended and i sure as hell didnt spend $600+ on it



lol. me either.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2008)

My answer is YES!  It is worth it.  But when I get student edition it only cost $150.


----------



## Wakou (Feb 5, 2008)

No No NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOO


Nasty Adobe Bloatware! Who needs all that! Paint shop pro v5 is enough for 98% of the population's needs. I use V3.11 (!!) doesn't support long filenames, that's how old...


----------



## Ehstii (Feb 5, 2008)

go sign up for 1 class at any college and you should be able to get a license for it for freeeeeeeeee

i got it for freee =]]]


----------



## strick94u (Feb 5, 2008)

I still use 7.0 even though I have cs2 upgrade but as a photographer I don't use many of the features. I will say this I also use the Gimp and it is as good so as far as paying 600 its worth it as a pro the 549 I payed for 7.0 has payed off and than some. Gimp is a little less friendly but Free go get it


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 5, 2008)

Wakou said:


> Nasty Adobe Bloatware! Who needs all that! Paint shop pro v5 is enough for 98% of the population's needs. I use V3.11 (!!) doesn't support long filenames, that's how old...



Sif bloatware.



Ravenas said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the software isn't awesome and really good blah blah. I consider Photoshop among the best. However, is Adobe Photoshop CS3 worth its price tag?? What do you guys think?



Photoshop isnt AMONG the best. It simply IS.

First of all, if you cant afford it, your more than likely not looking at the student addition. Second of all CS3 ain't packing a whole lot more than CS2 so Id go for that. Hell even photoshop 8 ain't losing much on CS3. Any of the three will do in my opinion. Ive got all of them.

If it isnt worth its price tag to you, you probably dont need it (at least the latest version anyway).


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 5, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Sif bloatware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Point me in the direction of a student edition?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Feb 5, 2008)

Just use Gimp, it's free and easy to use

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Ehstii (Feb 5, 2008)

www.campustech.com


----------



## niko084 (Feb 6, 2008)

To most people obviously no....

To people that use it, well then yes...

If you want something good and don't want to pay... *Gimp*


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm thinking I will be getting it, I'm an avid user of Photoshop. I create website templates every now and then for fun and I do some wallpapers ect.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you are not using it professionally, I would honestly look on ebay or something for a used copy of CS or CS2 or something from someone who upgrades every version...

I paid $100 for my copy of CS from a digital design guy over ebay.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 6, 2008)

I vote yes, but I didnt pay for my copy, my work did.  I now do all the marketing work and I got a version of illustrator, and photoshop and couldnt be happier.  They are great programs but I would never spend that much of my personal money to use it.  No way


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 6, 2008)

use up that 30 day trial and really see if its worth it for you


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2008)

I've used Photoshop all through High school and then restarted about a month ago. As for if its worth it!?? Yes and no. I say yes for the simple fact that I've used it so long, that I know the protencial that you can get out of that software compared to something else... But, I say no because if your not a die hard artist, that wants to spend the time with tutorial and stuff of that nature then your not going to get the FULL aspect of the program... I've used CAD, and other programs like that and feel the same way.... 
I say its worth it. IMO


----------



## Silverel (Feb 6, 2008)

Alternatives are cheaper and just as effective. Sometimes you just need to be a little more creative with em is all. That's quite a chunk of change to drop on a slight advantage in flexibility. How could you undervalue something free?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 6, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Alternatives are cheaper and just as effective. Sometimes you just need to be a little more creative with em is all. That's quite a chunk of change to drop on a slight advantage in flexibility. How could you undervalue something free?



By using 400$ of the software as opposed to 600$ of the software. Oh nvm, you said for free.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 6, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Alternatives are cheaper and just as effective. Sometimes you just need to be a little more creative with em is all. That's quite a chunk of change to drop on a slight advantage in flexibility. How could you undervalue something free?



4sure!


----------



## JacKz5o (Feb 6, 2008)

My opinion: Almost every Adobe product is worth what it costs.

Except maybe Adobe Premiere.. Sony Vegas > Adobe Premiere..


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 6, 2008)

Large software packages are always expensive.
IMO get CS2 and be done with it


----------



## stordoff (Feb 7, 2008)

I personally think this, Adobe CS3 Master Collection - Student Edition (PC), is worth the money. £360 on Amazon


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 7, 2008)

I myself being taught at an Adobe certified place and as a Graphic designer and a video editor knows and feels that you cant beat Adobe in their software.They are really worth the money you pay + you get good support.I even type my letters in Photoshop ,Since I am like addicted and its ease of use to me.Almost each piece of Adobe is worth the money and the cooperation between their software is great.I work with Photoshop + illustrator + Premiere + AfterEffects.When editing a video usually all of them are used.Really easy.


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 7, 2008)

Just for the record,ATM I used a pirated Adobe CS3 master suite.But I do have a Licensed Photoshop ,a gift for me


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 7, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Large software packages are always expensive.
> IMO get CS2 and be done with it


Ya,Thats a good idea.There aint much different in basics.But the quality have improved a lot in selecting tools and some great new features are added.But if you are pro with it NM.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the software isn't awesome and really good blah blah. I consider Photoshop among the best. However, is Adobe Photoshop CS3 worth its price tag?? What do you guys think?



No piece of software is worth that price. IMO no piece of software should be over $100. Even that is a stretch.


----------



## pt (Feb 7, 2008)

hell no, if i payed for every software i need for school i will be living under a bridge

photoshop is one of them


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2008)

I dunno man, looking at your specs, I'd say a video card comes first...


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No piece of software is worth that price. IMO no piece of software should be over $100. Even that is a stretch.



That would be nice, if only it could be possible though!


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 7, 2008)

No, it's not _worth_ that price.

Yes, they will _sell_ it at that price, and you will buy it, if you work in a professional setting.  There's no way around it.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 7, 2008)

as much as I hate the prices that they charge I have to defend them alittle bit, 

there is alot of R&D, and alot of time programming and updating those programs.  They make that price depending on how much it costs to develop and maintain.  And yes, its still over price.  But they charge that much and penalize those who do pay because of all the people that use illegal copies.

Very unfare, but there isnt much to be done.  Thats why Im in favor for what google and others have done by offering free versions of popular software out there.  Almost all programs that cost alot have a free or cheap alternative, they may not be as good but they still work.

If you want the best they make you pay for it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

here is the thing.. if your worried about the price.. look at a buying a old version of photoshop.. then from that look at an UPGRADE... i can get photoshop 7 cheaper and then upgrade to cs3 for less money then just buying out cs3...
But here is another thing.. what happens with a os? You spend outragely high price for it, then you go and when there is a new version out, you what?!?! update and it cost what??!?! LESS then buying a new one all together... 
Thats just my opinion...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2008)

photoshop is by far the best application for image editing out there, i couldnt live without it. But all this greatness comes at a price. if you make money while using photoshop, $649 (put it on taxes) is not that bad because it gives you better results or you can do more in your time = more money.

as non professional i think there are plenty of alternatives out there that cost nothing or less but are a bit harder to use. you can also look at buying CS or CS2 on ebay and save some money


----------



## FatForester (Feb 7, 2008)

I would say basically what everyone else has. I'm not sure about student discounts for adobe tho. The IEEE club sells XP and Vista for 20 bucks, so they might be able to point you in the direction of getting it for cheap. You can probably talk to someone on campus that can buy it through the university to save you big bucks if IEEE can't help. If you can't get it for less than 300 bucks, I really wouldn't fool with it tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

Now that was spoken by the W1zzard him self!! A pro use....


----------



## Ehstii (Feb 8, 2008)

=]


----------



## viczulis (Feb 17, 2008)

Just picked up CS3 full version on e-bay for 265.00 plus 13.00 shipping.
Was in same boat as u. I couldnt see spending 650 for but if I could get for 1/2 or so I would. I did.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

I use Photoshop 6.0, got it for 50$


----------

